# Gorges du Verdon France - Query



## phillybarbour (Oct 1, 2019)

We are quite close at the moment and thinking of visiting this week. Has anyone been in their van. What are the roads like and can you park a van in the area. We do carry a scooter so could stop further away and ride in but that’s not my preferred option. Thanks in advance.


----------



## n brown (Oct 1, 2019)

been there in a 9m van no probs. we used to park up by the lake under the 'camping sauvage interdit' sign , don't know if you'd get away with it now.


----------



## witzend (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice area you,ll have no problem driving any of the gorge rds  Good aires either end at Casttelane an Moustiers both worth a visit


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks for the replies guys we are moving up to the Gorges tomorrow.


----------



## witzend (Oct 2, 2019)

Lac St Croix is a nice aire on the lake at bottom end of the gorge. The route de Cretes in the gorge is a nice drive one way rd as I remember entred just after a village in the gorge see utube


----------



## n brown (Oct 2, 2019)

we also found tracks leading to fishing spots all around the LaC St Croix and some were ok for the van. good place to do your washing, light a fire and drink beer


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 2, 2019)

n brown said:


> we also found tracks leading to fishing spots all around the LaC St Croix and some were ok for the van. good place to do your washing, light a fire and drink beer


I hear the lumberjack song coming on.


----------



## barryd (Oct 3, 2019)

Done it several times but always the main route des cretes which is the best bit on the scooter.  Your going to enjoy the gorges much more on the bike than the van as it means you can go anytime and stop off where you like.  I would (personally) leave the van on the cracking little Aire at Trigance or the one at St croix (or both) and have a couple of days out on the bike.

Video I done of the lake and the gorges


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 3, 2019)

Inspiring! Thanks a lot.


----------



## barryd (Oct 3, 2019)

I should add if you go for either the aire at St croix on the lake or the aire at trigance at the eastern end of the gorges time it well. St croix aire is superb if you get a sideways on Lake view spot but a bit if a tight mash up down the bottom end. Arrive about 11am-2pm. Trigance which is a charming village takes 5 with ehu for about five euros so the same applies but there is a car park next to it and a few wild spots nearby.

Don't forget from St croix to explore the lower gorges which are lesser known and at the bottom end of St croix lake.  I cannot recommend this area enough. It's easy up there in the top ten of my all time Europe favourites.  You need at least a week in the area to really enjoy it and the weather of course.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yes, one of my fav areas too. Not just the gorges, the whole area. 
The drive up or down the Verdon valley is all stunning, not as dramatic as the main gorges area but still lovely. Venture off the main roads and you won't see another MH in days and plenty of places for a stop over.


----------

